# Jersey's best friend



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Kids playing with kids !


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

How fun... he quacks me up!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow! Those two are great around your nephew! You have wonderful Goldens and a very cute nephew!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

That was adorable! Kids and goldens go together like peanut butter and jelly! :

Jester came running into the room and jumped up in my lap when he heard the duck call!! Hmmmm...maybe I should get me one of those....


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

That was really cute! I felt like I was sitting here watching my own dogs playing with their toys.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

That was adorable... :smooch:


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

That made me smile through the ENTIRE video!!  Very cute...it's good to see Jersey tolerate a little kid!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

That was cute, but what the Duck was that noise......


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Rob's GRs said:


> That was cute, but what the Duck was that noise......


LOL... well played, sir! :

Julie and Jersey


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

That was so cute. He fell down and Jersey just waited on him to get back up and play again. Very sweet. One question though,,,,who is Jerseys twin?lol


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

PeanutsMom said:


> That was so cute. He fell down and Jersey just waited on him to get back up and play again. Very sweet. One question though,,,,who is Jerseys twin?lol


Actually, that is Jersey's mother playing with him in the video. They do look VERY similar, especially in profile (when you can't see how wide Jersey's head is). I'll have to get some profile shots of them side-by-side one of these days.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Seamus' Mom (Feb 23, 2008)

That was adorable! Jersey and Mom are so good around your nephew...true golden temperment!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Now that was too cute, thanks for sharing


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That was so funny and the pups are very patient. Kids and goldens go together like peas and carrots.


----------

